# 27" muskingum river saugeye!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got out to one of my smallmouth hole this morning. Caught a few smallies and 2 saugeyes. I have never caught any saugeyes on this stretch of the Muskingum till today. Caught the first small saugeye on one of my F-2 minnows. Moved on down the bank and this 27" smashed my crankbait. I thought it was going to be a drum or a catfish and when I seen it was a saugeye I was thrilled. It was in around 4' of water in some current. What a great saugeye to start off the fall with! Its going to be an awesome saugeye season


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Helluva fish!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice!!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

That is a great fish!!! Sweet!!!


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice, I've hooked alot of everything in the Muskingum but never a legal saugeye.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! You got a nice one there. Good looking fish.

promag


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What crank bait did you catch the fish on?


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Nice fish.


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, great fish!

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

What a difference another pic can make! My phone was slow getting the pics to load. The first one came up and I thought, someone is going to say it was much shorter, I too had some reservations on such a long length.

Pic #2 loaded and removed all doubt! That is a great catch!

Mr. A


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

27 inch eye is a dandy - Nice catch! What color crank did you catch it on?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I caught it on one of my 3.5" balsa shads in my sexy shad color


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Never fished the muskingum But always wanted to. Could anyone tell me some good spots? Email me at [email protected] if you don't want to put on site. thanks


----------

